# St Pauls, NC - Jacen #34535 PTS 9/15



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11909598

Robeson Co AS, Jacen #34535 LAST DAY IS 9/15








[/img]


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like a senior from the 3rd pic. ;(


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Big bump. He looks so very sad, poor boy. 
Two more days ...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Hope he gets out....


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing says LOST/FOUND which is what I think they're marked when reclaimed. Doesn;t appear on the Adopted page with the ones that were adopted or rescued. WIll have to call tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hope so!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

RECLAIMED


----------

